# [Q] PVStar+ Pro missing from Google Play Store? Anyone know why?



## crypt0kiddie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not even sure if this is the right section to ask in, I've never really left my specific device forums before but here goes!

So I just upgraded from a Sammy S3 to a Nexus 6 and I had a paid app called PVStar+ Pro on my S3. It lefts you play Youtube video's while having the screen off unlike that POS Google Youtube app! 

So I setup my new Nexus 6 and I just realized it's not here on this phone. So I checked my apps on the market, nope. So I copied my APK off my S3 over and but it doesn't seem to work right. I can't search videos. For example, I've searched Tiesto, Hardwell, the Wonderland Music Festival etc and it comes back with zero results. Plus I don't think it's fully PRO.

I tried checking out the home page of the dev but it's all in Japanese so I shot them an email and so far no reply.

One of my favorite apps! Just wondering if anyone knows WHAT happened to it? Even Google searching brings up nothing.


----------



## Petrollis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have the same problem. My PVstar+ didnt show any search results what so ever, so I thought thay I might need uninstall/install it, but after I uninstalled it I noticed that it was missing from google store. After a while I found the .apk file on another site but the problem with the search results remain.

Too bad, this was my favourite player.


----------



## 1talo (Dec 7, 2014)

Petrollis said:


> I have the same problem. My PVstar+ didnt show any search results what so ever, so I thought thay I might need uninstall/install it, but after I uninstalled it I noticed that it was missing from google store. After a while I found the .apk file on another site but the problem with the search results remain.
> 
> Too bad, this was my favourite player.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem!


----------



## crypt0kiddie (Dec 8, 2014)

Still have not heard from the Dev. =(

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeza (Dec 9, 2014)

I think it was pulled due to the youtube music go-live, which is basically the same service, only paid..

The normal version still works btw guys!

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## isroisro (Dec 9, 2014)

Wtf?! I hope it will be back... if they pulled it due to the reason mentioned above that is such a crApple-like tactic. I hope it isn't true. And if it is true I hope it will still be available somewhere else. Does the developer have his own page?


----------



## tgeza (Dec 9, 2014)

isroisro said:


> Wtf?! I hope it will be back... if they pulled it due to the reason mentioned above that is such a crApple-like tactic. I hope it isn't true. And if it is true I hope it will still be available somewhere else. Does the developer have his own page?

Click to collapse



I tried searching for ASBIT but didnt find anything. 

We can still use it though, so just make backup and dont lose it 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Dec 10, 2014)

It was pulled for just that reason and no it won't be back.  Google may have gone as far as removing it from devices.


----------



## isroisro (Dec 10, 2014)

Howw exactly  can google remove it from devices? I saw other youtube background  players are still there... anyway good job of it's  true... no one will buy their service and probably  use itunes instead. Really smart.


----------



## zelendel (Dec 10, 2014)

isroisro said:


> Howw exactly  can google remove it from devices? I saw other youtube background  players are still there... anyway good job of it's  true... no one will buy their service and probably  use itunes instead. Really smart.

Click to collapse




Its not that hard, They even did it awhile ago when an app was found to have a virus built in. 

http://gizmodo.com/5572510/google-remotely-removes-apps-from-android-phones-for-security-reasons

This was awhile ago but just a proof of it does happen. I am not saying they will just that they could.

No chance on the Itunes bit. Most wont even come close to wanting that POS software on their system.


----------



## isroisro (Dec 10, 2014)

So... does anyone have the apk for pvstar? It would be nice to attach it to this thread..


----------



## isroisro (Dec 10, 2014)

And since I like my own ideas...


----------



## tgeza (Dec 11, 2014)

isroisro said:


> And since I like my own ideas...

Click to collapse



Haha

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## doclucas (Dec 27, 2014)

Is it just on my device or the PVSTAR+ youtube search doesn't come up with any search results anymore? (when searching for a youtube video inside the app I mean)


----------



## wirespot (Dec 28, 2014)

Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. Try using the "Video search" button in the main screen. Be warned that Google can break search on Youtube remotely on any app – they routinely do it for old Youtube .apk's so you can't use them anymore.


----------



## GoMati (Jan 8, 2015)

I believe nothing new happenned in this case? I loved PVSTAR, so maybe there's some info from devs? Any homepage I can visit?

Thanks, and sorry for digging that up


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Jan 8, 2015)

I like PVStar+ cause its the only Youtube streamer I could find that 1) doesn't require me to log in to Youtube and 2) will keep playing in the background even when you X out and go to the desktop. The only problem is once you go to the desktop you can't go BACK to the app without making the video you're streaming start over from the beginning. 

But yeah I haven't been able to find another Youtube streamer like this, so I'm sticking with this for now. Already saved the APK if I switch device (rooted with Titanium Backup).


----------



## andreaciri (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, I have noticed that pvstar+ is in the Amazon appstore and it is updated to 2.6.2 version, while my installed version is 2.5.11, probably the last that was available on the play store. 
How can I install the new version from Amazon without lose all the cached music?


----------



## Darthstrudel (Jan 11, 2015)

*Fun on the appstore*

Hi,  I came to have the same problem as you guys, not finding the pvstar app anywhere on the playstore. But looking at other similar apps, the recent updates had the users mad because they couldn't listen to music in the background as well.
This is not one singular occurrence and I'd love to write one angry email, but I don't know where to send one... 
This is a low blow.


----------



## user2837 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Pvstar+ pro version, difference from free version?*

*updated below with answer to own question*

The Pvstar+ which  is free on Amazon app store in version 2.6.2, how does that differ from the donation "pro" version that was available from play (last version 2.5.9)? Did the regular non-pro version from play display ads? I don't remember it doing so, but I bought the pro very shortly after finding out about the app. The Amazon version does not display ads from what I've seen, and both amazon's 2.6.2 and  2.5.9 pro from play can still do background streaming. 
Was pro just a support the developer thing with identical functioning as the free version? Cached copies of their respective play store pages don't seem to be available so no help there. 

There was this issue with many videos not being played at all by pvstar+ before, possibly all videos that were only available in. FLV format from Youtube. 

Pvstar+ is perhaps only a frontend in app format for the streaming site at http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org since the app needs to connect to pvstar.dooga.com to be able to play anything not in your devices local cache. 

The developer does not seem to answer emails.  Someone who is fluent in Japanese could give it a try to see if there are any answers to be had from the official source.

Copied from cached version of *https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.asbit.pvstarpro* from October 10th 2014
*Changelog*:

```
If the version is under 2.5.2, You must update the app!
You shouldn't use Task killer app, because they may stop this app forcibly.
Ver 2.5.9 (8/25) New!
- Important bug fix.
Ver 2.5.6 (8/17)
- Some bug fix.
Ver 2.5.2 (7/2)
- Fixed a problem that does not play for the second time.
Ver 2.5.1 (6/3)
- Fixed problems with logging in to the NicoVideo.
Ver 2.5.0 (3/29)
- Equalizer added. (Android 2.3 or later)
- The problem of importing playlists has been improved.
```

*Description*

```
This is NO AD version of PVSTAR+.
Please use this app, before you try to use the FREE version.
Let's listen to music for using PVSTAR+!
You can create and manage playlist for Youtube, DailyMotion videos and MV. Moreover, continuous playback, background playback, repeat playback are also supported.
The main features are as follows.
- Video search (YouTube, DailyMotion, NicoVideo, Vimeo)
- Voice search
- Search Youtube playlists
- Search Youtube channels
- Category Search
- Playlist playback
- Background playback
- Repeat playback
- Shuffle playback
- Mylist (up to 100)
- Wallpaper on Mylist
- Backup Mylist
- Edit video title and summary
- Sleep Timer
- Popular video ranking
- Music mode
- #NowPlaying, timeline playback on Twitter
- Tweet video
- Video cache function
- Low quality mode (for slow networks)
- Automatically stop when the earphone is disconnected.
- Open in PVSTAR when you open the URL in other app.
- Import playlists from Youtube or NicoVideo.
- Viewing related videos
- Bookmark function for playlists and channels
- Widget
- Equalizer
- Keyword suggestion
- Easy operation
- System also supports Android 4/3
[Very easy operation]
- Continuous playback of music ranking. Listen to popular songs at once!
- Video search by artist. Selected from the search results, continuous playback!
- By creating a mylist, you can assemble your own favorite album! Even a wallpaper can be set!
- Play YouTube playlists directly. It's not necessary to create a mylist!
- Playing in the background. You can listen while you work!
[Also good in these scenarios]
- Classification into a list of your favorite music videos, repeat playback.
- You can play in the background, while you are out. Enjoy using your earphones!
- Also convenient on your way to work or school. Play the mylist you created the day before.
- Set the sleep timer before going to sleep.
- Continuous playback of a playlist for videos of a series.
- Also useful while driving. Please try to connect to the car audio system.
Please find your own use case.
[FAQ]
Q. Playback is interrupted or stops.
A. Usually a high network utilization, low signal strength, interference or insufficient bandwidth are responsible for playback problems. Check the current network status. Please also check if there is enough free memory for caching on the SD card.
Q. Can not play in the background.
A. This can be caused by wrong settings and/or other apps. Please exit other apps, it needs sufficient memory.
http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/apps/killer
Q. Can not play at all.
A. Please restart the android device and use the latest version of the app.
Q. Other Inquiries
A. Refer to the help and troubleshooting section, please check the method of operation. 
http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/apps/help
Please feel free to contact us.
http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/app_contacts
[About permissions] 
- full Internet access
For searching and gettin video information.
- modify/delete SD card contents
For video caching and wallpapers.
- view network state
For advertisement, for the selection of video quality.
- prevent phone from sleeping
For music playback.
[Notice]
- By specification, the playback is interrupted when returning from the background.
- This app does video streaming. For streaming video playback, we recommend a highspeed network connection, such as Wi-Fi. (Works with 3G.)
- Your playback may stop because of task killer and eco setting. Please turn disable task killer and eco setting. You may need to restart the device after changing these settings.
- You can only watch videos compatible to the MP4 standard.
- Due to a change in the specification of the video sites, you may not be able to view videos, temporarily. In that case, please wait for an update.
Contact Us 
http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/apps/help
```

Attached are the screenshots shown on the play store page.


----------



## crypt0kiddie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not even sure if this is the right section to ask in, I've never really left my specific device forums before but here goes!

So I just upgraded from a Sammy S3 to a Nexus 6 and I had a paid app called PVStar+ Pro on my S3. It lefts you play Youtube video's while having the screen off unlike that POS Google Youtube app! 

So I setup my new Nexus 6 and I just realized it's not here on this phone. So I checked my apps on the market, nope. So I copied my APK off my S3 over and but it doesn't seem to work right. I can't search videos. For example, I've searched Tiesto, Hardwell, the Wonderland Music Festival etc and it comes back with zero results. Plus I don't think it's fully PRO.

I tried checking out the home page of the dev but it's all in Japanese so I shot them an email and so far no reply.

One of my favorite apps! Just wondering if anyone knows WHAT happened to it? Even Google searching brings up nothing.


----------



## scandiun (Feb 2, 2015)

Google probably withdrew PVStar+ because doesn't want apps that allow further operations on YouTube. I bought the Pro version on the play store, but since isn't available anymore I'll ask for a refund.


----------



## zelendel (Feb 2, 2015)

scandiun said:


> Google probably withdrew PVStar+ because doesn't want apps that allow further operations on YouTube. I bought the Pro version on the play store, but since isn't available anymore I'll ask for a refund.

Click to collapse




I wouldnt hold out on getting one. You paid for the app as is an are not promised anything. So they could very well refuse it or have had their account closed so there will be no one to give the refund.


----------



## scandiun (Feb 2, 2015)

The free version was:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.asbit.pvstar

The pro:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.asbit.pvstarpro


----------



## GrantB13 (Feb 2, 2015)

scandiun said:


> The free version was:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.asbit.pvstar
> 
> The pro:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.asbit.pvstarpro

Click to collapse



Dead links already


----------



## scandiun (Feb 3, 2015)

GrantB13 said:


> Dead links already

Click to collapse



Yes Pvstar apps were retired some time ago from Google Play. The free version is available on Amazon store, I guess the Pro version without ads no longer exists.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EKA6MWG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1422951352


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2015)

Does the Amazon version work at all? I have it on my tablet since before they removed it from the market, and it can't load anything.


----------



## scandiun (Feb 3, 2015)

Fallingwater said:


> Does the Amazon version work at all? I have it on my tablet since before they removed it from the market, and it can't load anything.

Click to collapse



It works for me on the smartphone. It's the pvstar+ 2.6.3. I have the Pro 2.5.9 and works also.


----------



## nihadxperiarcs (Feb 3, 2015)

kdoggy said:


> I'm not even sure if this is the right section to ask in, I've never really left my specific device forums before but here goes!
> 
> So I just upgraded from a Sammy S3 to a Nexus 6 and I had a paid app called PVStar+ Pro on my S3. It lefts you play Youtube video's while having the screen off unlike that POS Google Youtube app!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an APK man


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2015)

scandiun said:


> It works for me on the smartphone. It's the pvstar+ 2.6.3. I have the Pro 2.5.9 and works also.

Click to collapse



I've updated it and it works now.

Since the market pages are gone, I'm having some trouble figuring out what's the difference between the free and pro versions. Obviously the pro one unlocks something, but what?


----------



## scandiun (Feb 3, 2015)

Fallingwater said:


> I've updated it and it works now.
> 
> Since the market pages are gone, I'm having some trouble figuring out what's the difference between the free and pro versions. Obviously the pro one unlocks something, but what?

Click to collapse



I think it only removes the ads in the main screen. 

Taking a look at the author's and Amazon seems the Pro version is discontinued (free version is higher). No idea about the free one.

http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/apps/about


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, right, thanks. I'm happy I can use it again, the official youtube app is just a massive heap of failure.


----------



## user2837 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fallingwater said:


> I've updated it and it works now.
> 
> Since the market pages are gone, I'm having some trouble figuring out what's the difference between the free and pro versions. Obviously the pro one unlocks something, but what?

Click to collapse



You didn't read my post did you?


----------



## scandiun (Feb 10, 2015)

The Pro version removes the ads but it's not available legally anymore.


----------



## yuppicide (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm upset to see PVStar+ Pro gone. I bought it almost a year ago. I use it at work because my boss said I was watching videos while working. I wasn't. I just had YouTube open to listen to music really quietly. So, I bought this app and am able to turn off the screen and just put some music on repeat.

I just spoke with a rep from Google Play.. they helped me locate the transation (I had to go to Google Wallet because the app isn't in my Google Play Order History).

The rep can't give me the exact reason it was removed.. either developer removed it or it was terms of service violation. But she will check about a courtesy refund... and as I type this CHA-CHING! They're refunding my $2.46.


----------



## timosings (Feb 18, 2015)

*Try Amazon App Store - my guess why removed from Play Store*

Google owns YouTube,which makes money from the ads. Therefore an app that cuts out ads cuts YouTube profits. Makes sense that they would consider this app harmful, even illegal. I love the app because I am mainly interested in  listening not watching the "Music Mode" setting, which plays more smoothly on my phone when only audio data has to be processed. But by using it we may be short changing content providers too, if they get any part of revenues from video views and the advertisers that support them.


----------



## miva2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I was also looking for this awesome app. Too bad it's not available in the store anymore.
I didn't only use it as a youtube music player, I also used it to watch weird japanese things on nicovideo.
Stupid it's not even in the "my apps" section of google play anymore. I couldn't remember the name and literally scrolled through the whole list twice or thrice.

Thanks for the apk file on an earlier page. I'll try it out later. Hope it works.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## .psd (Mar 5, 2015)

Can someone post the most up to date non-paid android-version apk? The amazon app store version requires you to have the amazon app store to obtain the apk, and requires you to _keep the amazon app store installed_ in order to be allowed to keep using the app--no thanks!


----------



## scandiun (Mar 5, 2015)

.psd said:


> Can someone post the most up to date non-paid android-version apk? The amazon app store version requires you to have the amazon app store to obtain the apk, and requires you to _keep the amazon app store installed_ in order to be allowed to keep using the app--no thanks!

Click to collapse



You are right, now pvstar free requires Amazon installed, no idea what could be the reason. If I post the most recent apk it would be the same that requires amazon, so you could try to find the pro version elsewhere as long as it works, but I'm afraid there's no such free version without amazon requirement.


----------



## .psd (Mar 7, 2015)

There is. Anyone who still has the android apk installed or archived could post it. I may have found it though, I'll see in a few minutes.


----------



## Xorok (Mar 22, 2015)

*PVStar+ 2.6.3 [APK Download]*

Hi,
so I just checked their website and they actually provide a direct .apk-Download for their newest 2.6.3-version. Here is the link: http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/apps/PVSTAR_20150115.apk
It also doesn't require Amazon's App store and works like it should (unlike my old PVStar+ Pro :/).


----------



## crypt0kiddie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not even sure if this is the right section to ask in, I've never really left my specific device forums before but here goes!

So I just upgraded from a Sammy S3 to a Nexus 6 and I had a paid app called PVStar+ Pro on my S3. It lefts you play Youtube video's while having the screen off unlike that POS Google Youtube app! 

So I setup my new Nexus 6 and I just realized it's not here on this phone. So I checked my apps on the market, nope. So I copied my APK off my S3 over and but it doesn't seem to work right. I can't search videos. For example, I've searched Tiesto, Hardwell, the Wonderland Music Festival etc and it comes back with zero results. Plus I don't think it's fully PRO.

I tried checking out the home page of the dev but it's all in Japanese so I shot them an email and so far no reply.

One of my favorite apps! Just wondering if anyone knows WHAT happened to it? Even Google searching brings up nothing.


----------



## scandiun (Mar 22, 2015)

Xorok said:


> Hi,
> so I just checked their website and they actually provide a direct .apk-Download for their newest 2.3.6-version. Here is the link: http://sp.pvstar.dooga.org/apps/PVSTAR_20150115.apk
> It also doesn't require Amazon's App store and works like it should (unlike my old PVStar+ Pro :/).

Click to collapse



You mean 2.6.3


----------



## streamingstreamers (Apr 24, 2015)

Petrollis said:


> I have the same problem. My PVstar+ didnt show any search results what so ever, so I thought thay I might need uninstall/install it, but after I uninstalled it I noticed that it was missing from google store. After a while I found the .apk file on another site but the problem with the search results remain.
> 
> Too bad, this was my favourite player.

Click to collapse



agreed


----------



## user2837 (Apr 27, 2015)

streamingstreamers said:


> agreed

Click to collapse



Epic first post there... 

YT search is working fine here with pro 2.5.9. 

The stand alone version linked above contains even more ad and analytics stuff than the one from amazon. Those can be disabled with 3c toolbox without breaking the app though. 
One of those cases when a pirated version is preferable to the version available from the Dev :/


----------



## orky87 (Apr 29, 2015)

Because Google are a bunch of arseh0les tracking your habits and interests hence why their official apps require users to log in to keep track of you or as they call it to provide a service. Anyone who allows to bypass their collective technologies gets banned.
Whatever they touch these days turns to crap.
Alternatively, try these apps; SuperTube,YouTube v4.4.11 v5b Mod, Viral Pro.


----------



## user2837 (May 4, 2015)

All yt searches from within the app now show a first result about using an incompatible player, but search results are still shown and play as they did before. For now. 

I need to correct what I wrote before. It's the pvstar+ pro version, the pay-for version that was removed from play store that seems to have more ads services built in than the free one on amazon and the download able apk from dooga linked to above. I don't know if it shows any ads though because I always had adaway running.

The three versions all work with everything that looks ad-related disabled with in this case 3c toolbox, as shown in screen shots here:
http://imgur.com/a/zXIlm

If you use xprivacy then I would suggest you block the app from talking to d2cjo8xlt6fbwy.cloudfront.net, since it tries to send both a unique user and device ID, and 
d830x8j3o1b2k.cloudfront.net where some adfurikun stuff is fetched from. Just block cloudfront in its entirety.
Blocking storage access to the subfolder /data/data/jp.co.asbit.pvstar/cache/adfurikun/ could be good too.
YouTube videos in MP4 containers seem to be cached/saved into /data/data/jp.co.asbit.pvstar/cache/videos/ , from where they can be just copied somewhere else if you want to save a particular video.


----------



## lekon551 (May 4, 2015)

user2837 said:


> All yt searches from within the app now show a first result about using an incompatible player, but search results are still shown and play as they did before. For now.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noob here. Could you inform of how to go about blocking buttfront, and storage access to /data/data/jp.co.asbit.pvstar/cache/adfurikun/ ?


----------



## Icmer (May 6, 2015)

They just broke the search function entirely. :crying:


----------



## RodimusConvoy (May 6, 2015)

Icmer said:


> They just broke the search function entirely. :crying:

Click to collapse



Well on MyList > Bookmarks (for the Pro Version), if you try to watch a vid, all of them will come up with a 3 minute 56 second vid that says in different languages "Youtube is upgrading to a newer version, which is is not supported by this device or app." I can still see my Recently Played just fine, though, but I suspect that is temporary.

So is there any other apps like PVStar out there? We all may have to migrate to it soon.


----------



## stillsober (May 7, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Well on MyList > Bookmarks (for the Pro Version), if you try to watch a vid, all of them will come up with a 3 minute 56 second vid that says in different languages "Youtube is upgrading to a newer version, which is is not supported by this device or app." I can still see my Recently Played just fine, though, but I suspect that is temporary.
> 
> So is there any other apps like PVStar out there? We all may have to migrate to it soon.

Click to collapse




Same on 2.5.11 playstore version


----------



## Falv (May 8, 2015)

stillsober said:


> Same on 2.5.11 playstore version

Click to collapse



Yeah, both versions are not working for me either. Wonder if PVSTAR will make an update or if there's a way to get around Googles restrictions. Funny I can still play any videos from my playlists still but your right they might stop that soon too.

I'll let you guys know if i can find a workaround or hear anything.


----------



## CalculatedRisk (May 9, 2015)

I read somewhere development for the app is dead, and so yesterday I went looking for an alternative. Both OGyoutube and firetube seem to do the exact same thing (plus extra features), and have been updated to support the new API. Give it a shot if you guys are willing. I am personally using OGYoutube (found right here on XDA) and loving it.


----------



## stillsober (May 9, 2015)

Wow thanks for that og one, that's the YouTube app that should have been

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2213945
Get rid off original YouTube app first, instructions in link


----------



## JadedKitty (May 31, 2015)

Only yesterday did this fav app of mine start giving me bs.... Thanks for this thread everyone. I couldn't find anything elae truly useful on the subject...
Upset I have to make a whole new list... and I always signed into youtube anyway, their player is just ****ty.... I need something that plays while I work.


----------



## skezza (Jun 1, 2015)

Sad to say, it's dead as a door nail and the alternatives are garbage. The thing that made pvrstar brilliant was that it was lightweight. I've used it since an s1 and even then it put no noticeable strain on performance. This OG YouTube maybe new and raw but it genuinely slows your device down and I ain't using a single core S1 anymore, I'm on a quad core device with a pretty powerful cup, so when an app is causing that much lagg it is nowhere near finished. 

Jury is out on firetube. 

If the dev was to release the source for pvr, I would happily bring it up to spec. Not happening though.


----------



## skezza (Jun 1, 2015)

Firetube is slightly better, but still buggy.


----------



## JadedKitty (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope someone develops an app up to par..
Or someone fluent in Japanese contacts the creator..
I found his facebook, twitter and line accounts...
Butttt I suck at other languages.


----------



## skezza (Jun 1, 2015)

JadedKitty said:


> I hope someone develops an app up to par..
> Or someone fluent in Japanese contacts the creator..
> I found his facebook, twitter and line accounts...
> Butttt I suck at other languages.

Click to collapse



If he donated the source to XDA, many of us could bring it up to spec. OG Youtube sucks, it broke Chromecast and various other things and is laggy and choppy. Firetube works, better, it's certainly a lot better than OG YouTube, but it's still **** compared to PVRStar+


----------



## deliad (Jun 24, 2015)

all that other apps , can't compare to pvstar because they are lack of EQ feature.... and also the ui Design... still looking for this app, it's a must for me , because i use it in my car


----------



## skezza (Jul 6, 2015)

deliad said:


> all that other apps , can't compare to pvstar because they are lack of EQ feature.... and also the ui Design... still looking for this app, it's a must for me , because i use it in my car

Click to collapse



I never used the EQ feature, but the issue is that PVRStar+ was ultra stable and very good on phone resources. As I said earlier, I've used it since my S1 and it was excellent then and it was excellent up until the day it died. It was the ultimate answer to listening to YouTube music. 

OGYoutube is ****. It's buggy and slow and quite awkward to use in reality. FireTube is better, but it's still very very buggy. I have a common problem where if the connection drops slightly, it cannot seem to re-buffer and continue playing. It just dies and then plays the next track. None of these issues existed in PVRStar+.


----------



## skezza (Sep 11, 2015)

Holy Christ monkey balls, IT'S BACK!!!!!!!!!

I had pvrstar on my Amazon app store after Google unceremoniously removed it from the play store. This morning, it said I had one app update available... Pvrstar. I thought no way. Sure enough, it's working again and God how much I've missed it. I can finally say **** off to firetube.


----------



## crypt0kiddie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not even sure if this is the right section to ask in, I've never really left my specific device forums before but here goes!

So I just upgraded from a Sammy S3 to a Nexus 6 and I had a paid app called PVStar+ Pro on my S3. It lefts you play Youtube video's while having the screen off unlike that POS Google Youtube app! 

So I setup my new Nexus 6 and I just realized it's not here on this phone. So I checked my apps on the market, nope. So I copied my APK off my S3 over and but it doesn't seem to work right. I can't search videos. For example, I've searched Tiesto, Hardwell, the Wonderland Music Festival etc and it comes back with zero results. Plus I don't think it's fully PRO.

I tried checking out the home page of the dev but it's all in Japanese so I shot them an email and so far no reply.

One of my favorite apps! Just wondering if anyone knows WHAT happened to it? Even Google searching brings up nothing.


----------



## lekon551 (Sep 14, 2015)

skezza said:


> Holy Christ monkey balls, IT'S BACK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had pvrstar on my Amazon app store after Google unceremoniously removed it from the play store. This morning, it said I had one app update available... Pvrstar. I thought no way. Sure enough, it's working again and God how much I've missed it. I can finally say **** off to firetube.

Click to collapse



Link? I think you're mistaken, it's not on the Play Store.


----------



## ClaviHaze (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, it's true, pvstar is back. I didn't see any updates or anything, I don't have the Amazon app store, I just have installed the version which was provided here in this post and was still using pvstar for the little amount of videos on my play lists that would still reproduce. Yesterday I played one of the lists expecting it to skip several videos until it played and amazingly it played the first one. Also the search on YouTube videos works again. So spread the word, we can be happy again.


----------



## doctazz (Apr 11, 2016)

In the last few days, I've noticed the 2.6.3 apk not pulling up any YouTube searches. The other tabs don't work as well, including dailymotion. Anyone else experience the same issues? I'll have to uninstall this soon.


----------



## SkeletonKeys (Apr 12, 2016)

It stopped working again. I thought it was my internet connection but came here. Some videos work but the search engine is broken.


----------



## einifetza (Oct 14, 2016)

App works again ?
I was looking for a certain playlist, the app found it and played all the songs without any problems 
Btw, i'm using Version 2.5.11 (the one you can find on Page 2 of this thread) with Android 7.0 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## user2837 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Newpipe*



juned393 said:


> Download Latest Version Of PVSTAR+ Apk...
> [ linkz ]

Click to collapse



Or just use Newpipe, open source on f-droid and github. No ads. (Donations allowed :angel 
Downloads up to 720p from yt, extracts audio, and does background playing of audio / music from videos. 
https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=newpipe&fdid=org.schabi.newpipe
https://github.com/TeamNewPipe/NewPipe

</ post that reads like advert >


----------



## skezza (Aug 18, 2017)

Dead again for me


----------



## lekon551 (Aug 18, 2017)

skezza said:


> Dead again for me

Click to collapse



same


----------



## skezza (Aug 21, 2017)

Tried the Newpipe, but again, none of them have anything on PVRstar.


----------

